# Any special consideration to painting closed cell spray foam?



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Its for an architectural firm where they want to leave the trusses and heat ducts exposed and paint the spray foam on the underside of roof boards.

I haven't seen the site yet, the GC is a good friend and he's asked if I'm interested.

Spray foam is at least 5 years old so its finished off gassing if that is a consideration. 

Has anyone painted closed cell spray foam? Comments?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I painted it years ago and was finishing it with oil and so a oil primer was used. Never had a problem with it but I hope it has been cut down nicely so it is not an eye sore.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I painted it years ago and was finishing it with oil and so a oil primer was used. Never had a problem with it but I hope it has been cut down nicely so it is not an eye sore.



I was thinking about it being cut down also. Should get a site visit this week.

Sometimes you can get a cool effect if you use a high gloss on an imperfect surface, (ie, brick) but I'm getting way ahead of myself with that comment.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

This stuff?
cut/caulked, I might have spent 3 minutes on it...I trust your job will be a little more hi-end.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Steve Richards said:


> This stuff?
> cut/caulked, I might have spent 3 minutes on it...I trust your job will be a little more hi-end.


Hey where'd it go ???


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Did the pictures disappear?


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Steve Richards said:


> Did the pictures disappear?



The foam boy, the foam ! :thumbsup:. SR. He's a good boy, means well but you know.....:blink:


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I think the OP concerned painting over it.

Personally, I wouldn't give it any special prep for that.. but once it's been cut, all the air bubbles would be tough to deal with and unsightly...so I caulk it.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

In my situation its the entire area under roof on a 80X60 building. 

By shaving, what they sometimes do is spray it then take a spoke shave, rest blade (or wire) on either joist and shave the foam flat.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Steve Richards said:


> This stuff?
> cut/caulked, I might have spent 3 minutes on it...I trust your job will be a little more hi-end.



Ug...what a mess. Sometimes there are reasons to clean it up, paint it, move on...


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

My pictures are of an "open cell spray foam".

I just learned the difference.

Sorry I couldn't be of any help...and hopefully I didn't completely ruin your thread


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

That's that "Great Stuff" product I assume.

No thread of mine has enough value to be ruined.....your good.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

more like this...


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

From what I read, Polyurethane foams are sensitive to UV's, and can be painted with a WB, acrylic paint. It shouldn't compromise the fire proofing properties, or acoustic properties, because it's not perforated.

Can you find out who and what the product is, and what their recommendations are?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Is that all going to be exposed for aesthetic purposes?


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Crap...sorry for the size of that pic.

Yes, for atheistics. I'm not sure what the building was (old school or church), but a architectural biz bought it. 

Honestly I think this style is going out, but they want the foam/roof and trusses done...then run the 2' round duct work exposed throughout the building. 

I'll investigate more if this gets closer to going, but we're just at the putting the numbers together phase. 

They want to be in there by Dec 1. Not going to happen, but that's why I don't like doing GC work...too many promises to stay ahead of the other guys to keep the work.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Honestly I think this style is going out,


I don't think it's ever been "in" here.

I've never seen it left exposed like that.

Only thing I can think of that's even close, is whatever they sprayed on the rock/cliff faces here when they cut out mountain sides to build casinos.
I doubt that's a polyurethane though..probably some kind of mortar-base?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

This is where I learned Glidden dryfall sucks. At least over poly spray. It will drip like rain. Don't cut it, just spray it. Two passer, go heavy and stalactites in foam will drip wet. Use a wb. I used SW and had no issues.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> This is where I learned Glidden dryfall sucks. At least over poly spray. It will drip like rain. Don't cut it, just spray it. Two passer, go heavy and stalactites in foam will drip wet. Use a wb. I used SW and had no issues.



Thanks....we'll chat this week.


----------

